# Should I go platinum blonde?



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 2, 2009)

I'm thinking about dying my hair very blonde this summer... like Christina Aguilera blonde, but I always feel that with dark eyes and stuff I shouldn't do it. SOO! Here's some pictures, and you guys give me some opinions!

Here's some pictures of the blondes I've done before (kind of dirty blonde-ish):












And here's close to my natural color:











TIA!


----------



## Karren (May 2, 2009)

I love the dirty blondish color on you and think that platinum would be too harsh and wouldn't look as good as the DBish!


----------



## pinksugar (May 2, 2009)

I think that you look good in both colours, but I think anything more extreme, blonde wise, might be a little bit too much.

That's just my personal preference though


----------



## Dragonfly (May 3, 2009)

I like the blond colour you are now. Maybe you could add some platinum highlights but I wouldn't go an all over lighter colour.


----------



## HairEgo (May 3, 2009)

I'm gonna take the opposite stance on this one ..... I think you can absolutely pull off a more platinum look! The blonde tones in the second picture are not far from platinum and you pulled that off very well. Usually when clients come to see me, I will try to steer them away from blonde, only becuase being blonde is really a commitment that most people dont realize - the roots will look darker the lighter you go, blonde also picks up mineral deposits and chlorine and can either take a yellow, brassy tone or a greenish tint and lastly going blonde can really take a toll on the health of your hair. That being said, I think you would look wicked with platinum locks



just make sure you really think about it first.

PS - if you do decide to go blonde, be sure to use a good protein based treatment before hand!


----------



## retroxxkittie (May 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm gonna take the opposite stance on this one ..... I think you can absolutely pull off a more platinum look! The blonde tones in the second picture are not far from platinum and you pulled that off very well. Usually when clients come to see me, I will try to steer them away from blonde, only becuase being blonde is really a commitment that most people dont realize - the roots will look darker the lighter you go, blonde also picks up mineral deposits and chlorine and can either take a yellow, brassy tone or a greenish tint and lastly going blonde can really take a toll on the health of your hair. That being said, I think you would look wicked with platinum locks



just make sure you really think about it first. 
PS - if you do decide to go blonde, be sure to use a good protein based treatment before hand!

i was thinking the same thing!!
and actually people with dark eyes pull off the blonde better because....well have you seen my blonde hair pictures???? i was looking soooooo washed out from it having green/blue eyes......so i had to go black again =(


----------



## McRubel (May 3, 2009)

You could definitely pull it off. It might be a little more high maintenance but if you're willing, go for it!


----------



## Lucy (May 3, 2009)

yeah i think it would actually really suit you.

lol i was curious to see what it would look like so i shopped one of your pics






my photoshop skills aren't good at all but you get the idea. i really like it!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 3, 2009)

I absolutely love the color in your second pic! And your hair looks so shiny, too!


----------



## HairEgo (May 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah i think it would actually really suit you. lol i was curious to see what it would look like so i shopped one of your pics

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...33/hair1-3.jpg

my photoshop skills aren't good at all but you get the idea. i really like it!

Lucy, that looks great!


----------



## McRubel (May 3, 2009)

Good job, Lucy!!


----------



## Lucy (May 3, 2009)

haha thanks guys


----------



## Bec688 (May 3, 2009)

I like the darker blonde on you, you look gorgeous. Though after seeing the shopped photo Lucy did for you, I think you could really rock the platinum looks. It is a committment though as Gina said, but it's worth it


----------



## La_Mari (May 4, 2009)

I think the second pic looks good on you.


----------



## jayleelah (May 4, 2009)

I think you'd look great in platinum blond. even if you have dark eyes, it would suit you.

hey I'm as dark as black olives and platinum suits me (imo lol)


----------



## Anthea (May 4, 2009)

Looking at the different colours IMO I like your hair colour in the 2nd photo best. But you look great which ever way, so go for it


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 4, 2009)

Ah! You guys are giving me hope! It is a very big commitment! And thanks for taking the time to photoshop that picture, Lucy! I'm definitely going to show my boyfriend and see what he thinks... he really likes me as a blonde and he's hoping for some platinum! lol


----------



## HairEgo (May 4, 2009)

Good luck.....be sure to post some pics if you do decide to go blonde!


----------



## Lucy (May 4, 2009)

yeah good luck! keep us updated!


----------



## ZsaZsaZsu (May 24, 2009)

I think you could pull it off, but I think your natural haircolor with some subtle highlights would look the best.


----------



## hippieman556 (May 26, 2009)

you should go for it


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 26, 2009)

I agree, go for it if yr up for the commitment.


----------



## brandelah (May 26, 2009)

You only live once, go for it. Lot of maintenance and TLC though!~ Good luck!


----------



## chevychick (May 27, 2009)

i think darker hair looks best on you, not to mention its easier to keep healthier!


----------

